# 1972 Appleby 1648 rebuild



## wayward wayne (Oct 23, 2014)

A member from duckhuntingchat suggested that I post my boat project here. As you can see from the pictures, it was pretty clapped out when I got. I only paid $125 for it by ended up paying a ton more in time. It's been a fun project I have been working on for the last month or so and I'm about to wrap up. Took it for it's first test run last night and now it's getting paint and a few odds and ends. So far I've replaced the transom, all the supports, all the rivets, mounted a floor, made rear pods, mounted a 115hp jet, mounted stick steering, and created a suspension seat/driver tower.


----------



## PA Delaware Fisher (Oct 23, 2014)

Sounds like you have your hands full! Happen to have any pictures?


----------



## wayward wayne (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm seriously trying to upload photos. I have a ton and have already uploaded them on duckhuntingchat but apparently they are too wide for tinboats. This is an incredible pain in the ass. Any suggestions on how to make this smoother?


----------



## WPS (Oct 23, 2014)

wayward wayne said:


> I'm seriously trying to upload photos. I have a ton and have already uploaded them on duckhuntingchat but apparently they are too wide for tinboats. This is an incredible pain in the ass. Any suggestions on how to make this smoother?


Welcome to TinBoats!

Here's a great link to post pictures to Forums!....(*you don't have to register on that link*)

https://tinypic.com/

1) Click on ''Browse'' to get a picture from your computer.

2) On ''Resize'', scroll down and click on ''Message Board'' (640x480).

3) Click on the green button ''Upload Now''.

4) When the picture comes up, You will see ''IMG Code For Forums & Message Boards''.

Copy that and ''Paste'' the link to your post on the Forum.... Your picture will then be uploaded!

(You may have to enter some kind of code on Tiny-Pic before you get the IMG Code)

Its very easy and I hope that helps you!


----------



## wayward wayne (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## wayward wayne (Oct 23, 2014)

This is going to take a while. The transom was rotted out so I cut it off and replaced it with all aluminum. I also converted it from a short to long shaft transom while I was at it.


----------



## wayward wayne (Oct 23, 2014)

I was originally going to build a mud motor for this but I came across a guy selling 3 135hp evinrudes and a jet pump for $750. Turns out it was really 1 135hp and 2 115hp. Not usually a big concern but the pump only fit the 135 because of the 20 splines. The 115's have the four spline. I ended up having to replace every piece inside of the jet housing so it wasn't the greatest deal. Plus side is my jet pump is completely brand new.


----------



## wayward wayne (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm pretty sure re-sizing all of these pictures is going to take longer than building the actual boat. I decided to ditch the bench seats. After I removed the floor I noticed that all of the transverse frames were cracked. Looks like somebody tried to weld and patch the supports to no avail. Guess there was a reason it was $125. I decided to drill out all of the rivets and yank the supports. It was easier than I thought it was going to be.


----------



## wayward wayne (Oct 24, 2014)

I bent new transverse frames and side supports out of .160" instead of the old .070". First time with solid rivets. I kinda want to build an airplane now. I'm raising the floor for the stick steering and it will help tie the sides in. I also welded in a support rail on the inside of the gunwale. The sides were really bowed out in the earlier photos and this definitely helped suck the back in.


----------



## wayward wayne (Oct 24, 2014)

I figured with all of the weight of the motor I Should probably build some pods. I have found an issue with this I'll discuss a little later.


----------



## wayward wayne (Oct 24, 2014)

Finished the floor supports and stick steering. Full left to right turn is about a 15" throw. Should make the boat nice and squirrely. Mounted the front suspension seat and controls. almost ready for a test run.


----------



## wayward wayne (Oct 24, 2014)

Took the boat out for the first water test yesterday. The rivets all sealed nicely. The only problem I had was the pods are flush with the bottom of the boat which moved the plane surface beyond the motor. This lifted the boat up a little bit and raised the pump too far out of the water. Once it was on plane it would cavitate something fierce. I could only get it to about 40mph. I had a buddy in back and we were doing about 35mph, hit a small wake and did a complete 360. Luckily my passenger decided to ratchet strap himself in the boat. I kid you not. He definitely would have gone flying out the boat without his redneck seatbelt. I'll have to trim the bottom of the pods up so that the planing surface is further forward. I'm also going to trim the motor down.


----------



## WPS (Oct 24, 2014)

Nice job!.. Boat is looking great!.. Good to see another aluminum welder on here! :mrgreen: 

If you would use the link that I posted it would go much faster posting pictures... I don't like Photobucket, just too slow! IMO!


----------



## wayward wayne (Oct 24, 2014)

The only thing with tinypic was that I could only upload one photo at a time. If they had a mass upload option like photobucket I would have used it.


----------



## OutrageGIS (Oct 24, 2014)

Great build so far! Impressive work on the rebuild / reinforcement of the hull! Really like the control arrangement


----------



## PA Delaware Fisher (Oct 25, 2014)

Wow thats a great restoration! Definitely something to be proud of! You are good at what you do keep us posted. =D>


----------



## wayward wayne (Oct 25, 2014)

Cut the bottom of the pods off today. Welded the new bottoms to them. Also took this time to weld in some bilge plugs into both pods. Also welded the corner caps on. I'll take it out again tomorrow morning and see how she does.


----------



## wayward wayne (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks for the complements. I have a little more experience than the normal project builder. I used to build jetboats while I was in college and now I run the engineering department for a jetboat manufacturer. Take a look at the video of what I design.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lc7xoXkECwc


----------



## WPS (Oct 25, 2014)

Very nice job!

Thanks for the YouTube!.. That looked like a fun ride! :mrgreen:


----------



## Zum (Oct 25, 2014)

Very nice work...enjoyed the video as well


----------



## wayward wayne (Oct 28, 2014)

The boat handles 100% differently now. It feels weird to have control of the direction you're going now. Started the paint job tonight. Ran out of paint of course and Cabela's is out of stock. Hope I can finish it before the weekend.


----------



## wayward wayne (Nov 4, 2014)

Worked on the wiring of the navigation lights, spot lights, and chart plotter. Did a little camo while I was at it. Still not completely finished, but close.


----------



## WPS (Nov 4, 2014)

Nice job! :mrgreen:


----------

